# Angry goose



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anybody know what to do with an angry goose! He was fine until a couple of weeks ago and now he flogs anyone that goes outside! I think because we have two and they're a pair, that they're in heat or that she's pregnant and he's being protective? But it's getting ridiculous! He attacked me and I took him down ( ain't putting up with that!) but it got my mom and bruised her up really bad, got my grandmother, and got Porkchop (my 3 year old cousin). It REALLY messed Porkchop up....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Christmas dinner.........................................


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing they are young and just now coming into maturity? There isn't much you can do to change the behavior that I know of. Geese make great guard dogs. If you don't want to eat him, you can tie him by his leg just above the foot to wherever you want him to stay. I just make a 'collar' out of braided bailing twine and make the 'leash' out of the same.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Sybil6 said:


> Anybody know what to do with an angry goose! He was fine until a couple of weeks ago and now he flogs anyone that goes outside! I think because we have two and they're a pair, that they're in heat or that she's pregnant and he's being protective? But it's getting ridiculous! He attacked me and I took him down ( ain't putting up with that!) but it got my mom and bruised her up really bad, got my grandmother, and got Porkchop (my 3 year old cousin). It REALLY messed Porkchop up....





redhorse said:


> If you don't want to eat him, you can tie him by his leg just above the foot to wherever you want him to stay. I just make a 'collar' out of braided bailing twine and make the 'leash' out of the same.


Sybil, if you attempt this leashing thing, I want to see video of the battle. :2thumb:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Get a mating pair of swans. They'll kick the butt out of the geese. _But then you'll have the swans to deal with and they're meaner..._


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We can't eat them. My grandmother would throw me in the stew too. But we do have a pen. I guess let her out and him stay in? Reckon how long this'll last?


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Sybil6 said:


> ..... and got Porkchop (my 3 year old cousin). It REALLY messed Porkchop up....


ANYONE who allows ANY animal to live after "REALLY messing up" a 3 year old needs to have their priorities adjusted for them.

just my opinion

.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Reblazed said:


> ANYONE who allows ANY animal to live after "REALLY messing up" a 3 year old needs to have their priorities adjusted for them. just my opinion .


He was hurt but not terribly. The goose isn't ours so we can't kill it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sybil6 said:


> Anybody know what to do with an angry goose! He was fine until a couple of weeks ago and now he flogs anyone that goes outside! I think because we have two and they're a pair, that they're in heat or that she's pregnant and he's being protective? But it's getting ridiculous! He attacked me and I took him down ( ain't putting up with that!) but it got my mom and bruised her up really bad, got my grandmother, and got Porkchop (my 3 year old cousin). *It REALLY messed Porkchop up*....





Sybil6 said:


> *He was hurt but not terribly*. The goose isn't ours so we can't kill it.


Bolding and underlining is mine.

*"**It REALLY messed Porkchop up"* or *"**He was hurt but not terribly."*

"We have two" or "the goose isn't ours"?

I'm getting all confused... 

Get them in a pen or in the freezer.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> ANYONE who allows ANY animal to live after "REALLY messing up" a 3 year old needs to have their priorities adjusted for them.
> 
> just my opinion
> 
> .


Can't really agree with this one, geese can be down right mean and children should be kept away. Goose was just doing what geese do. Plenty of other animals I wouldn't let a child (or most adults) in with.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I once caught a Canadian goose with a slip knot tied with a jump rope. One of my not so brilliant ideas as a kid. I waited until it stepped into my noose and pulled. My plan worked great until I got to the end of the rope and tried to grab and restrain it. The sucker actually knocked my tooth out with its wing. Ouch. I did end up getting it tucked under my arm and carried it home to show grandpap. He of course made me turn it loose right away, but still enjoys telling the story of me and the goose with the almost knock out punch. Canadian geese are only half the size as say the Tolouse (sp?) They are not fun critters to anger! But still great to have around the farm.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Bolding and underlining is mine. "It REALLY messed Porkchop up" or "He was hurt but not terribly." "We have two" or "the goose isn't ours"? I'm getting all confused...  Get them in a pen or in the freezer.


Some of the reasons I tend to be skeptical of many stories are the obvious contradictions, exaggeration of events, and what I like to call "selective facts" (partial truths). Oh, and if they start off with "I swear to god!", I also immediately doubt the next thing they say.

So far, this has 2 of those 4 elements, so I'm wondering how many problems these geese are really causing...


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We keep the geese for my great grandmother. He HAVE two, a girl and a boy, at our house. But they aren't OURS. They just live on our farm. Sorry for the confusion. Plus if we put them down, no eggs and no protection for the chickens from the *****. I just need to know WHY he's suddenly so aggressive and what I can do to stop it!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I dont know how to change a goose's behavior. Id suggest explaining the problem to the owner and asking them what they would like to do with the goose as it is no longer welcome. Then suggest a roast goose dinner with all the fixin's . Mmmmm. Goose.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

He's just being a goose. They can be grumpy. Tie or pen him up, or issue everyone a baseball bat for walking out to the barnyard. If not, explain to the real owner that they are getting to aggressive for you to handle and make her a nice Christmas dinner, or tell her to find another farm for them. If you are worried about *****, build a chicken coop or get a dog. My mini donkey doesn't like anything around either, he'll chase whatever isn't supposed to be in the pasture. .22s work great also.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I had a problem with our rooster when he and the hens turned about six months old. The rooster would charge me. I started carrying a 4' long 1/2" PVC pipe and every time he charged me I whacked the crap out of him. He takes very good care of the hens when they're free-ranging so I was hoping to change the behavior instead of enjoying fried chicken.

It's been several weeks since his last charge. Every now and then I see him looking at the pipe (I keep it on the porch) and I see his little brain working on ways to take it down....


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bahahaha. Thanks guys. I think that this should help.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grandpa had a rooster that loved to peck peoples legs. Grandpa thought this was funny till the day he was working under the car and the rooster went after him. Well, he had a heck of a time getting out from under the car while this rooster kept pecking away. Once he did get out Grandpa grabbed a 2X4 and smacker that rooster square in the head. He then grabbed by the neck and hurled it down the embankment by the creek. Hearing the story we all kept from laughing where Grandpa could hear us and said a silent goodbye. Low and behold about two days later that bird stumbled out of the creek with a better attitude.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Just when we have been getting along so well the darn rooster charged me again. At least I was wearing jeans. Had I not pulled my kick the rooster would have been good for a 20 yard field goal. Then I got my PVC pipe and whacked the crap out of him a couple of times. 

The next time he does this he's going to be watching the hens having a good time running all over the place while his butt sits in a time-out crate. If he wasn't such a good watchdog.... watchrooster.....when the hens are roaming around, I wouldn't even bother. However, he takes his job of protecting them very seriously. I think every now and then he's trying to impress the girls by trying to take me down. 

I've made more 4' PVC poles and placed them around the area so he will always see one and know I can get to it in a nanosecond. He should get very worried if / when I start making a goal post.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an Arucanna roo at the moment. Love him! The only time he tries to flop me is if I am carrying a bucket :dunno: and he only flops the bucket. He is awesome with the ladies also. He'll find a bug or what not and call the girls over so they can eat it. A good rooster is a good roo lol.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

redhorse said:


> I have an Arucanna roo at the moment. Love him! The only time he tries to flop me is if I am carrying a bucket :dunno: and he only flops the bucket. He is awesome with the ladies also. He'll find a bug or what not and call the girls over so they can eat it. A good rooster is a good roo lol.


At our house that Roo would be dinner ... I don't care for one that will flog at me and/or a bucket ...

I would give him the axe ... (sorry)


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

*Andi said:


> At our house that Roo would be dinner ... I don't care for one that will flog at me and/or a bucket ...
> 
> I would give him the axe ... (sorry)


I'm fine so long as it isn't my legs. He only ever attacks the bucket, so I leave him be.

Other than that he is a good roo. He is three, if he ever starst flopping my legs he will be chicken dinner.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We've penned him up. He still gets really mad when you try to go in to feed him and charges most anyone but me, and Porkchop (stubborn little brat) thinks it's a bright idea to shove his arm through the chain-links and let him pinch him with his beak. But he's not flogged my grandmother or Porkchop again. He won't come at me. He just does this weird thing with his neck when I go in the pen but he knows I'll beat the crap out of him if he tries anything. The girl is a little moody, but she doesn't attack anyone. She's just kinda pissy now that he's penned up. Was this all because that he's a boy and she's pregnant or something??? We don't need another goose... Do you think that if we give the girl away he'll stop being so aggressive? He used to let us pet him! But when they got full grown and spring started he got progressively meaner and meaner. 

And I have to apologize for any inconsistency. I posted a lot of this in a rush because I was in class and just wanted to know what to do with him once I got home.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

They don't get pregnant like mammals exactly. She will lay eggs regardless if there is a male there or not, although they won't be fertilized without the male. Geese are just cranky by nature sometimes. Geese mate for life also, so if you get rid of the male, she might 'pair up' with you, but it just depends on her.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

redhorse said:


> They don't get pregnant like mammals exactly. She will lay eggs regardless if there is a male there or not, although they won't be fertilized without the male. Geese are just cranky by nature sometimes. Geese mate for life also, so if you get rid of the male, she might 'pair up' with you, but it just depends on her.


So maybe they've just mated up and he's... I don't know how to say that. Maybe he's just trying to get the point across that the girl is his woman? I mean.. crap. I don't like farm birds. I can't name a single cute or cuddle farm bird. Gosh. Thanks you guys. The pen has fixed the problem and his real owner is coming down soon. Since it's attacked one of the little kids, she said that she'd try to give them off to our uncle since it's just him there and there would be no one for the the stupid bird to flog.


----------

